# Broken Sword Angel of Death DirectX error



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi there,

Well, obviously the title gives away my problem! When I try to play the game an error message comes up saying 'There was an error starting DirectX', and then another saying 'The error message has been copied to the clipboard. Please paste it into the bug report', but it doesn't say how to do that! I tried a suggestion from a different forum, some sort of 3d analyzer thing, and when I tried that the program said that the changes couldn't be copied to the file or something, way above my head, and then just now I've tried canyourunit.com, suggested on a thread here, and when it had finished analyzing my computer, the results page just had a picture of the game on it, and no information! I am so confused, and would appreciate any help. I have a Compaq Presario C300, XP, that's about all I know, thanks 

dxdiag info:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/1/2007, 18:16:42
Machine name: PC194765792715
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.061219-0311)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: Presario C300 (RM500EA#ABU) 
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 693MB used, 1747MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Can your system run this game

www.canyourunit.com and check first please


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried that, it didn't come up with any information, just a blank page other than a photo of the game. I just downloaded the patch and that enabled the game to actually start, then when it got to the menu the mouse froze and an error report came up. 

*******************************************************************************************************
Application	: Broken Sword - The Angel of Death
UserName	: Ann Gleed
MachineName	: PC194765792715
Sent At : 17:30:08 01.04.2007

*******************************************************************************************************
*******************************************************************************************************

EmFileManager Dump:-

Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\Data\Global\Graphics\Objects\FE_Scene\FE_Scene
Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\data\global\graphics\objects\particles\candleFlame
Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\data\global\graphics\objects\particles\Tpage
Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\data\global\graphics\objects\particles\debris_warehouse
Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\data\global\graphics\objects\particles\particleTextures
.\data\global\ui\UIData\legal_info_e
.\data\global\ui\UIData\fe_title_text_e
.\Data/Global/Graphics/Objects/PDA/pda
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/shimmy
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/give
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/put_down
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/search
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/pop_in
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/rotate_anti_clockwise
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/rotate_clockwise
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/grab
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/dismount_railing
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/mount_railing
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/talk
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/sidestep_trigger
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/sidestep_off
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/pick_up
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/open_door
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/climb_ladder
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/jump
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/hang_drop
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/grab_climb
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/look_through
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/combine
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/use
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/examine
.\data/global/ui/interaction_icons/blank
.\data\global\ui\UIData\crosshair
.\data\global\ui\UIData\pointer
.\data\global\ui\UIData\fe_bin
.\data\global\ui\UIData\Ex_Faq
.\data\global\ui\UIData\Ex_Sugar
.\data\global\ui\UIData\Ex_Rev
.\data\global\ui\UIData\Ex_Thq
.\data\global\ui\UIData\Ex_Sumo
Z:\BS4Misc\BS4_Run\data\global\graphics\objects\FE_Scene\FE_Scene_ParticleTex
.\data\global\ui\UIData\linear_menu_bg
.\data\global\ui\UIData\btn_background
.\data\global\ui\UIData\radial_background
.\data\global\ui\UIData\g_exit_hover
.\data\global\ui\UIData\g_exit
.\data\global\ui\UIData\sub_font
.\data\global\ui\UIData\fe_main_h
.\data\global\ui\UIData\fe_main
.\data\global\ui\UIData\fe_reg
.\data\global\ui\UIData\pda_title
.\data\global\ui\UIData\UIComposite_2
.\data\global\ui\UIData\UIComposite_1
.\data\global\ui\UIData\UIComposite_0
*******************************************************************************************************
bs4pc.exe unhandled exception 0xc0000005

Last EmRos Error (PLEASE DO NOT USE FOR DIAGNOSING THE PROBLEM):


Exception Address :0x07B5032A

EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION: The thread tried to read from or write to a virtual address for which it does not have the appropriate access.

Registers:
INT:EAX=0x02F813D0 EBX=0x02F808C0 ECX=0x077D8FE0 EDX=0x077D8FE8 ESI=0x077D8FF8 EDI=0x077D8FF0
EBP=0x00000020 ESP=0x0022F334 EIP=0x07B5032A FLAGS=0x00010206
FP: Ctrl=0xFFFF007F Status=0xFFFF4020 Tag=0xFFFF0AAA ErrorOffset=0x00563BDD ErrorSelector=0x0022EDF4
DataOffset=0x00844434 DataSelector=0xFFFF0023 Cr0NpxState=0x00000000
ST0=-1.#IND00
ST1=-1.#IND00
ST2=-1.#IND00
ST3=-1.#IND00
ST4=-1.#IND00
ST5=-1.#IND00
ST6=1.000000
ST7=1.000000
*******************************************************************************************************

*******************************************************************************************************

Level : 00 ( Actual Exception Location ) 
*** Stack already unwound! Will attempt trace using win32 stackwalk functionset.
Stack trace *******************************************************************************************************

Ended stack trace
*******************************************************************************************************

Session length: 0 hour(s), 1 minute(s) and 104.493 second(s)
*******************************************************************************************************

EmExceptionHandler v1.1 (c)2005 Sumo Digital ATG*******************************************************************************************************


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, now I got the game to start, got through the intro sequence, then the graphics went funny and eventually completely black. SO confused!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> Ok, now I got the game to start, got through the intro sequence, then the graphics went funny and eventually completely black. SO confused!


What browser did you use for the link i gave you


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Internet Explorer.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> Internet Explorer.


Did you notice the yellow security bar ... you have to download an active x to let it scan


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

I did that bit too....it goes through the scan, and then the results page is pretty much blank.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try emptying your temp files and cookies
tools internet options and delete cookies delete files including all offline content and change cahe to 60 mb


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Still not working


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I cant understand why it isnt working ..i dont suppose you have firefox to try .. I need to know if your sytem can run the game other wise we can go round in circles

What graphics card have you got

http://www.firefox2008.de/uk/ link for firefox but dont install toolbar


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family....does that sound right?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family....does that sound right?


 .. please let me check


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945gm/sb/CS-021400.htm

That game is not on this list but i believe you have not got enough power in your graphics card to run Broken sword

If you could download firefox and try canurunit we can check please


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

It failed 

Video Card
Minimum: 128 MB Shader model 1.1 compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400 + /ATI Radeon 9200+)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) GMA 950)
FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 128.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 0.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 1.1 , You have - 2.0


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> It failed
> 
> Video Card
> Minimum: 128 MB Shader model 1.1 compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4400 + /ATI Radeon 9200+)
> ...


i had a thought it might  .. I was caught out myself buying Oblivion .. and finding that my system failed miserably sorry


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

You can't replace a video card in a laptop, can you?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> You can't replace a video card in a laptop, can you?


I am not sure .. but someone here should know 
Why not put a post in Hardware with a link to this thread and they can help


----------



## AshleyGleed (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

AshleyGleed said:


> Thank you!


We got there in the end .
good luck


----------



## Pammerd (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello,  
hoe exactly did you solve it in the end? Because I get the same error when I try to play Broken Sword 4 and I don't know how to solve it.
I've tried running the game on three computers. On two of them I get this long error message, on the one I'm on right now I get the DirectX error, so I guess this videocard doesn't support DirectX 9.0, but what can I do about that?
I don't know anything about computers, not even how to find out what kind of videocard I've got... could it be SiS 651C? Or is that something else?  
I really hope you can help me as it is a brand new game and I'd really like to play it!!!


----------



## Pammerd (Jul 25, 2007)

According to the canyourunit site I need a new graphics card. As those things are pretty expensive, is it possible for me to download one? Or do I really need to buy new hardware?


----------



## tommy11 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Im So ****ing Pissed Off With This ****** Game Right Now. I Just Payed ****ing 2 Pounds And 12 Cent For That Crappy Game And It Wont Work On My ****ing Windows 1995. This Is **** Im So ****in Pissed Off Right Now.

Now Please Come Here And Suck My Hairy Ballsack


----------



## bestinme22 (Jul 10, 2008)

well... I HAVE A SOLUTION FOR YOU GUYS.
I've already posted this about a year from now... anyway..
if you want to play BROKEN SWORD 4 with unsoppurted video card, you have to download a program called 3D-ANALYZE (download it from here: http://www.falconfly.de/downloads/3danalyzer-v234.rar ((it's about 800 kb)) ) or you can visit the official site of the program (http://www.tommti-systems.de)

after downloading it open the program and press (SELECT) and choose the game. after that check these sittings: (1) force SW TnL (2) emulate pixel shader caps (3) force max. pixel shader version 1.4.
then press (RUN).

now the game will work just fine. if the game is working slow make sure to wait about three minutes after pressing RUN.


----------

